# Morrels-mushrooms



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

Anybody been shroom hunting yet? I got my first mess today,a baseball hat full in about a 30 ft area.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

none at work yet that we have found. one guy did run into a copper head though so I'm not too sure that I will be looking for shrooms there!!!!





you may want to post this in the lounge, not many people check the hunting forum this time of year, I don't think


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

You big sissy, scared of a little snake! I'd fight an anaconda for a cap full of SHROOMS! Way to go rac, were they black ones?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Gonna go check my grey patch in a few. Actually just got e'd about 30 seconds ago from a buddy who just found 75 here locally in one of our patches.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

My uncle found 13 greys yesterday in a small woodlot he hunts. He said largest went around 2.5-3''. He didn't have time to check the old apple orchard or larger woods he has permission to hunt. 

I haven't had a chance yet, but will probably be out this weekend in the bad weather. I don't mind bad weather as long as there is no super high wind or lightning - keeps most folks home & makes for less competition.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Just got back. Sill brown in the patch I hunt locally. Not much greening yet. Typically later than everywhere else because of it's location. Going to go check another spot tomorrow. Might do some fishing while I'm out....not sure yet  I'll let you know how I do if I do find any.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

do deer like to eat morels?


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

I would guess that deer would eat them? went this morning on the 4 whlr so I could cover more of the farm,found 3 grays 2-3 in long went to the place I found all of 'em the first time and nadda!not a thing. Chipmunks and squirrels eat them ,I've seen em' doing it.Jumped a jake off a woodpile and scared the bejeebies out of me never thought it would let somebody get close like that??Must have caught him from the blind side! lol! never happen again!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey live in delaware county been finding them in open areas since april 16th. Last week myself and son-in-law picked 460 total from same spot four different trips back. They just kept coming up last Thursday finally got some yellows a well. Picked 165 from different spot Friday night till it got dark went back next day got 66 more. My normal hot spots have only produced a few greys and blacks so far. But they are wooded areas. They will be poppin shortly all over thats for sure.Just had a large batch with porterhouse steaks Awesome!! Here is a pic of 130 found last Tuesday.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

wow! I need to learn a few spots to find these things after hearing so much about them


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

If I was you I wouldnt tell anybody about that spot!!!!Guard that like the CIA!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

My brother and friend were down by Lake Hope over the weekend and ended up finding 93 in a day and a half. They should really be out good this week starting Wednesday with this warm up.


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Found About 40 Last Weekend In Southern Oh While Turkey Hutin. Picked Em In About A Hour. Had Them That Evening. Good Eating. 
How Do You Guys Store Them? I Usually Eat Them Within A Couple Of Days Aftr Pickin Them. I Heard Of People Drying Them On A String In The Basement Than Rehydrating Them. I Heard Of Freezing Them. And Dusting Them In Flower And Frying Them Quickly Than Freezing. What Is The Best Way You Folks Do It So I Can Try It?. Thanks


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I finally found my very first morel ever....

i beleive it is a "morchella semilibera"

(half-free)

i live in northern ohio.

it was very difficult to find but i knew i would find one someday! ill be back for some of the blacks and yellows (hopefully)  

i have been looking a lot, and found a shed antler, three different kinds of animal skulls, several "false" morels and some other interesting mushrooms. and i think i saw a coyote or dog that might have been sick, it was stumbling and fell down as it tried to hide from me, like it had arthritis or something.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> i think i saw a coyote or dog that might have been sick, it was stumbling and fell down as it tried to hide from me, like it had arthritis or something.


 I can't remember exactly where it was but a short time back someone posted about a large pack coyotes and that there may have been rabies within the pack. Perhaps that is what was going on with the one you saw. If you happen to go out and see the coyote again you may want to make note of it and perhaps contact your local wildlife officer. I am not sure how close they monitor rabies cases but I think the more information the better.

Oh and congratulations on the first mushroom. You better do some legwork though if you want a skillet full of them.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i will call tomorrow just to see if they want the info....

im pretty sure it was a coyote. my eyesight isnt the best without my glasses but it looked sort of like a small german shepard, maybe 70 lb. gray and brown mottled coat....we both sort of suprised each other and he "ran" the other way but like his bones were aching real bad....then he fell down (sort of fell and rolled over) and laid down and watched me....it was something! does that sound like rabies??? i have no idea.

thanks for the congrats, i was stoked to find it....i found some unbeleivably perfect looking places today but didnt find any.... really old rotted moss covered wood with woodland undergrowth plant life blooming all around....all kinds of mosses, may apples, jack-in-the-pulpit, really rich soil, grape vines, dead elms, and so on around.... looks just like the places ive seen all the pictures of morels in. 

ah well i enjoy the chase!

good luck to you guys with your mushroom hunting.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't tell you for sure from that activity if the coyote is rabid but it certainly is behavior not normal. I have seen raccoons and dogs before that were rabid and I can tell you that the one strongest characteristic is the frothy mouth. The disease causes them to salivate constantly which results in froth. They usually are pretty much in a stupor and many times you can walk right up on the animal as they barely acknowledge your presence. Of course this is in the more advanced stages so I guess behavior could vary quite a bit when they still have their senses.

I would say that you are better off doing as you said and contacting someone.


----------

